# Baby meat sticks



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

So Truffle ate all the little pieces of baby food meat sticks I put in his food last night. He did not want to eat them while he was out playing but apparently happily gobbled them down during the night.

My question is, how long can these be kept in the fridge? Though I have a child (well she is 10 now), I never used these with her cause they kinda grossed me out. Could I chop them up and freeze them then unthaw as needed?

i am still trying to find the time to make the frozen food "cubes" of meat and steamed vegies. Maybe I could use them in that?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I think they should be fine frozen. I always freeze the baby food containers because there's no way my girls would eat all of that in 2-3 days and it's fine.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

How did you make these? =o -curious-


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Which? The food cubes?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

The baby food meat sticks.
What kinda baby food did you use? How did you make them stick things? o.o


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

You just buy baby food meat sticks. They come in little jars like other baby food. Look like little ****tail weinies. Kinda nasty really


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh okay xD Cool =o I'm assuming I can get them at my local super market? =3


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

You should be able to yes.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Here you go
http://www.gerber.com/allstages/product ... ticks.aspx


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Omg these look like these
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vienna_sausage 
And I sadly eat these =x lol 
Are they the same thing? Would they be hedgie safe?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> Omg these look like these
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vienna_sausage
> And I sadly eat these =x lol
> Are they the same thing? Would they be hedgie safe?


Nothing should eat those things! :shock: I do love them though,esp. with some saltines! :lol: 
They have a ton of sodium and stuff lol in them so probably best to stick with the baby ones.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

lolllz. o.o I must try with saltines <3
I shall pick up some baby ones asap x3


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

I have been laughing thru this thread......my girl Tiggy LOVES her chicken sticks! Did you know they make turkey sticks and generic "meat" sticks? I found my baby chicken sticks in Walmart in the baby food section..........

KathyTNY


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

what are these meat and veggie cube things you speak of? Kamo is VERY picky so I'm always looking for new stuff to try! =]


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

LarryT said:


> Here you go
> http://www.gerber.com/allstages/product ... ticks.aspx


----------

